# Us White Population Declines And Generation “z-plus” Is Minority White, Census Shows



## 1QTPie (Jun 27, 2018)

William H. Frey
June 22, 2018

The U.S. Census Bureau’s release of race and age statistics for 2017 points to two noteworthy milestones about the nation’s increasingly aging white and growing diverse population. First, for the first time since the Census Bureau has released these annual statistics, they show an absolute decline in the nation’s white non-Hispanic population—accelerating a phenomenon that was not projected to occur until the next decade.


*Senior Fellow - Metropolitan Policy Program*
Second, the new numbers show that for the first time there are more children who are minorities than who are white, at every age from zero to nine. This means we are on the cusp of seeing the first minority white generation, born in 2007 and later, which perhaps we can dub Generation “Z-Plus.”

Together these new data suggest that a signature feature of U.S. demographic change in the 21st century is the aging and decline of the white population, along with population growth among young minorities to counterbalance the trend.

*White population decline*
America’s white population has been increasing since the first census was taken in 1790. Table 1 shows the change in the non-Hispanic white population using data from the censuses of 1970 to 2010, and annual population estimates for 2011 to 2017, based on the recent release. These new numbers show, for the first time, an absolute decline in the nation’s white population of more than 9,000 whites between 2015 and 2016 and more than 31,000 whites between 2016 and 2017. (These new estimates revised earlier census estimates, which showed white gains between 2015 and 2016.)







Although these annual white declines are extremely modest (of -0.005 and -0.016 percent in 2015-16 and 2016-17, respectively), they are an early harbinger of the long-term trend that the Census Bureau projected previously this year. Those projections showed the white population declining after 2023.

This is indicative of a general aging of the white population, which means proportionately fewer white women in their childbearing years, and an excess of deaths over births (a natural decrease). The recent downsizing of the white population could reflect post-recession-related fertility declines in the white population, leading to an inflation of white natural decrease to its highest levels of the last six years. The past year also showed a downturn in white immigration.


https://www.brookings.edu/blog/the-...ration-z-plus-is-minority-white-census-shows/


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Jun 27, 2018)

We have seen this coming for a while.

But white folks still own everything, corporate boards are all white, banking/credit/loan system ran by whites, etc, etc

They may be in the minority soon but they have all the power and control. Not about population numbers it’s about $, power, access, and control


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 27, 2018)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> We have seen this coming for a while.
> 
> But white folks still own everything, corporate boards are all white, banking/credit/loan system ran by whites, etc, etc
> 
> They may be in the minority soon but they have all the power and control. Not about population numbers it’s about $, power, access, and control


Yep and they are desperately trying to hold onto that power by any means necessary even if it means to be in bed with the devil(trump).


----------



## nysister (Jun 27, 2018)

Exactly. 
See: South Africa

It's great that other people have more of a voice, but until they have (and make) more opportunities, it's still an issue for us.



Live.Laugh.Love said:


> We have seen this coming for a while.
> 
> But white folks still own everything, corporate boards are all white, banking/credit/loan system ran by whites, etc, etc
> 
> They may be in the minority soon but they have all the power and control. Not about population numbers it’s about $, power, access, and control


----------



## cravoecanela (Jun 27, 2018)

A 30,000 or so isn't really much to talk about...it might level off by 2020. Either way, I wonder the reason for the decline? Opioids?


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 29, 2018)

cravoecanela said:


> A 30,000 or so isn't really much to talk about...it might level off by 2020. Either way, I wonder the reason for the decline? Opioids?



I don't think they are having as many kids as they used to so once their older generations die off, there aren't enough young people to replace them.

Other than those Quiverfull type white people, you don't generally see young whites with more than 2 or 3 kids. Also, many are choosing not to have kids at all.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 29, 2018)

^^^^ Thus part of the reason for this repeal of Roe v Wade.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 29, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> ^^^^ Thus part of the reason for this repeal of Roe v Wade.




Yep, they want those white babies.....who will then marry a Hispanic.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 29, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Yep, they want those white babies.....who will then marry a Hispanic.


or a black ....


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 29, 2018)

Hmmm, I wonder how opioids and domestic terrorism, mass shootings, effects this.


----------



## Kiowa (Jun 29, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Hmmm, I wonder how opioids and domestic terrorism, mass shootings, effects this.



I have a theory but imma keep it to myself right now..


----------



## Shula (Jul 2, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> I have a theory but imma keep it to myself right now..



Let us know when you're ready.


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 2, 2018)

@Kiowa: Come on, spill it, please.


----------



## charmingt (Jul 2, 2018)

This is why they are clowning.  As a race worldwide they are already a minority.  Europe and U.S. and Russia are the few majority white countries. I remember  in Junior high school in Montana years ago one of my white teachers was speaking on this.  Some of those white students in the school were expressing fears of a black takeover.  So anyway my name came up and I was the only black in the entire school! This is how irrational they get.  No common sense .


----------



## nysister (Jul 2, 2018)

^^^^ You were the only Black person in the SCHOOL and they were talking about this????


----------



## charmingt (Jul 2, 2018)

nysister said:


> ^^^^ You were the only Black person in the SCHOOL and they were talking about this????




Yes at 13 and 14 I was the only black in my schools. Went to Jr. high in the 8th grade and high in the 9th grade My brother was a year younger so he was the only black in his too.  There were only 20 blacks in the whole city.  The only thing I can think of is people are just ignorant and stupid.  I did have some nice white friends though and 1 Spanish teacher who actually was Spanish and was nice.  I got good grades in his class but now I was good in Spanish.  But racism runs deep with some people.  Some of my best friends were in those schools.  We got stared at a lot.


----------



## pisceschica (Jul 2, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Yep, they want those white babies.....who will then marry a Hispanic.


 
But the reality is some of those babies are mixed.  I saw a two cases of this in college. White girl having relations with brown men but don’t want the babies their parents may cut them off financially if they have them.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 7, 2018)

they should be more concerned with Asians they actual pose a economic threat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2018)

I Agree about this being the whole uproar over Ro/e vs Wad.e  They know that WW have been aborting babies by the millions since the law was enacted.

They are desperately trying to preserve their race, by forcing WW to have those babies to replenish their existence.

I had an interesting lunch meeting with a Latina Lady yesterday and we got on the subject of the missing/lost kids at the hands of the government. 

I kept saying I wonder what had become of them and she had this whole theory about (the missing/lost) and buying/selling/harvesting organs.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 8, 2018)

charmingt said:


> This is why they are clowning.  As a race worldwide they are already a minority.  Europe and U.S. and Russia are the few majority white countries. I remember  in Junior high school in Montana years ago one of my white teachers was speaking on this.  Some of those white students in the school were expressing fears of a black takeover.  So anyway my name came up and I was the only black in the entire school! This is how irrational they get.  No common sense .


On AM Joy yesterday she had this guy on there talking about his documentary called the Whiteness project (it's on PBS, there's a website and everything) and he said that from his interviews, the wypipo who are most anxious about black/brown immigrants are those who live where there are hardly any, like Wyoming for example. Very irrational.


----------

